# EO Blends for men.



## Zany_in_CO (Oct 25, 2019)

ESSENTIAL OIL BLENDS FOR MEN
Source: Lovin’ Soap Studio (Benjamin)

Mountain Climber
• Cypress - 20%
• Spruce - 25%
• Cedarwood - 20%
• Eucalyptus - 20%
• Ylang-Ylang - 5%
• Lime - 10%

Bear Wrestler
• Patchouli - 30%
• Lime - 50%
• Juniper - 20%

Rosemary Mint
• Rosemary - 20%
• Peppermint - 60%
• Clary Sage - 10%
• Patchouli - 10%

Perfect Man
• Orange - 53%
• Litsea - 25%
• Lemongrass - 20%
• Ginger - 2%

Lime & Pine
• Lime - 70%
• Pine - 30%

Ginger Lime
• Lime - 90%
• Ginger - 10%

Back Country
• Cedarwood - 50%
• Fir - 25%
• Black Spruce - 25%

Spicy Orange
• Orange - 80%
• Cassia - 5%
• Cinnamon - 15%

Cedarwood Patchouli
• Cedarwood- 45%
• Thyme - 15%
• Patchouli - 30%
• Cinnamon - 10%

Deep Orange
• Orange - 50%
• Litsea - 10%
• Anise - 10%
• Lavender - 30%


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Oct 26, 2019)

Thanks @Zany_in_CO I feel like I won the lottery!


----------



## Dawni (Oct 26, 2019)

Cedarwood Patchouli I like too. That exact blend, can't say about percentages though, is what I use for my teenager's soap


----------

